# longer custom arms for spinning reels



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Here are pictures of JM power arms for Stella (it fit to Daiwa Saltiga too). Longer arms give more cranking power, but the longer arms can damage the reel if it is too long.

Stella20000SW









size comparison betweene original Stella 20000SW arm and JM longer Power Arm









Power arms for Stella 18000/20000 and 8000/10000









Stella10000SW and 20000SW with JM Power Arms and JM custom T-bar handle









20000SW with JM Power Arm and 18000SW with original arm


----------

